# What firearm would you take if something goes "bump in the night"?



## CMike (Nov 2, 2012)

What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 2, 2012)

Mossy 500 tactical.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

S&W .38 Spec.


----------



## tjvh (Nov 3, 2012)

All of the above... Although that scary black gun with the prancing pony on it would be my first line of defense.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 3, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Mossy 500 tactical.


^^^^  This.

Got one myself.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

What load would you suggest.
I bought a police getup for my Remington 870. Short barrel, extended mag, folding stock.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

Who needs to shoot it?

You just rake that thing any any ne'er-do-well with a single brain cell would be in the next county in three seconds.


----------



## earlycuyler (Nov 3, 2012)

This-


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mossy 500 tactical.
> ...



I have a Mossberg, and if I have enough time, I'd grab it, but the damned thing won't fit in the drawer in my night stand. The .357 has a home there.

Just remember, you have to be able to get to your personal defense weapon before you can use it to defend yourself.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Hang it from the bed post.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> What load would you suggest.
> I bought a police getup for my Remington 870. Short barrel, extended mag, folding stock.



Depends, Do you want your intruder to die instantly, or feel a little bit of  pain before he assumes room temperature?

The former? Use 0 or 00 buck. The latter? #4. My shotgun is loaded with #6.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 3, 2012)

Ithica featherlight 20 GA with no plug and full of #2 shot.

Of course my 1911 MqA1 is always close at hand.  Holster and 3 mags on my power chair.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > What load would you suggest.
> ...


I have double-aught.  I bought my shotgun for home protection after being broken into (while I was there) in 2007.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Ithica featherlight 20 GA with no plug and full of #2 shot.
> 
> Of course my 1911 MqA1 is always close at hand.  Holster and 3 mags on my power chair.



I Googled 1911 MqA1 and got...


----------



## Samson (Nov 3, 2012)

[youtube]Fy0p4Xsdt-w[/youtube]

*BITCHIN'*


----------



## CMike (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> What load would you suggest.
> I bought a police getup for my Remington 870. Short barrel, extended mag, folding stock.



00 or 000

When you care enough to give the very best...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

I see shotgun is the poll winner so far. I suppose a .38 under the mattress AND a shottie in the closet is workable.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 3, 2012)

CMike said:


> What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?



When there is a bump in the night here, I don't pick up a gun. I go and investigate, unarmed, because I am not paranoid about a house invasion.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 3, 2012)

Sig p229 .40


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

We have a barky dog. Mailman, paper boy, garbage truck. 

He's not been intruder-tested. Thank goodness.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Sig p229 .40



You happy with that Sig? I got an S/W and it sux.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sig p229 .40
> ...



I don't have it. But I would take that. I shot it and I like the weight, the close range power is effective.

I've seen many people use the 226 too. 

But Sig Sauer is a good brand.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Thanks. I gave my 9mm S/W 6904 to the kid for wedding gift. It was a dandy. 
So I looked at .40s and went cheap. And I got cheap.

My brother is the high-dollar gunner and I've shot his collection. There is a difference.


----------



## eots (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a couple of these in the house

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0dsBkQiuZs]Mace Pepper Gun Full Review and Demonstration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



You're talking about the Smith and Wesson right? 

It's money, but worth it. 

Which sig did you get? I shot .45s with it too.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 3, 2012)

They' ll die laughing.


----------



## Julia (Nov 4, 2012)

.44 Pietta black powder revolver. Bought it in 2005.


----------



## Samson (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I see shotgun is the poll winner so far. I suppose a .38 under the mattress AND a shottie in the closet is workable.



Why I like the Judge: .410 shotgun shell with 00 shot in a handgun = concealment and devestation without the need to be accurate


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 4, 2012)

Actually I have a pet rescue panther so I do not worry about prowlers.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

Each type of firearm has it's pros and cons.

*Shotgun*

The most powerful firearm. However, it's relatively long and can be difficult getting around corners. Because of the length it is the most vulnerable to be taken away from you.

It's also the most versatile. It can shoot from slugs to birdshot.

*Rifle*

My rifle is an AR-15. It's long as well, but not as long a the shotgun. Also my shotguns are pumps which makes it harder to get a follow up shot.

My AR also has an EOtech site which makes it easier to hit the target than a shotgun.

The AR ammo capacity is much larger than the shotgun. The magazines have a capacity of 30 rounds.

*Handgun*

A handgun is the easiest type of all the firearms to maneuver since it's relatively small.

However, it's not nearly as powerful as a shotgun or rifle. This makes a difference if the home invader(s) have guns as well.

I haven't voted. I'ms still torn.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 4, 2012)

Not powerful? Close range it should be. Hollows will help. You need hollows.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

What are you referring to?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> What are you referring to?



Handguns, they have power at close range. Especially when using hollow points. You need them if you ever are in a dangerous situation. They are 1 hit.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 4, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


If I hear a "bump in the night", my plan is not to go investigate it.  My plan is to wake up, grab the gun from under my bed, rack one into the chamber with the pump - what a lovely sound that is - then close my bedroom door, call 911 on speaker, then yell:  "I have been broken into, I am in my bedroom armed with a gun, and will shoot the next person who walks through the door."

This way I just stay and hold my position, cops are on the way and know where I am in the house and that I am armed.  I really don't want to shoot anyone so I won't go looking for them.  But, I want the intruder to know what will happen if they want to come after me - and that I am not bluffing.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

The problem is that I have investigated all  bumps of the night none of them  have not been intruders.

Therefore I am reluctant to call the police for just hearing strange sounds.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> The problem is that I have investigated all  bumps of the night none of them  have not been intruders.
> 
> Therefore I am reluctant to call the police for just hearing strange sounds.


If it's enough to scare me, I'll call the cops.

I have yet to have any sound (except for the actual break in I had) make me suspect a break in.

See, that break in I had (2007 or 2008...can't recall) sort of creeped me out, so for the first time in my life, I decided to arm myself.

I was in my townhouse at that time.  Luckily I had a case of insomnia and was already awake when it happened.  The perp shattered my lowest level sliding door at 4 AM.  I was already in my kitchen (middle level) making breakfast.  My two dogs (Basset and English Setter at that time...RIP both of them, now ) started growling and by the time I turned around to tell them to shush, the crash of the shatter happened and they both went tearing downstairs.  I was on the phone with 911 in a flash.  The asshole ran away, thanks to my dogs.

Bottom line, two medium to large sized dogs are THE best for home protection.  But, I never wanted to feel that vulnerable again.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

I heard some odd rattling around in the basement one evening. Took pistol, dog followed. 
It was strange that dog wasn't concerned. Sure enough there's Mrs. H. playing tricks. She laughed.
I chewed her out, pistol in hand. Not funny.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2012)

I always reach for my official Red Ryder carbine-action, two hundred shot Range Model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time

"Ole Blue" hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2012)

Ruger P-95 9mm.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I always reach for my official Red Ryder carbine-action, two hundred shot Range Model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time
> 
> "Ole Blue" hasn't failed me yet


That'll put your eye out!


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?



Things go bump in the night EVERY night around here.  I just let the pit bulls out and they sort it out in a few seconds.  Last night the crack whore and her black pimp were hard cases.  I actually had to call the cops at 4 AM..or was it 3 AM? I hadn't adjusted my clocks yet.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I always reach for my official Red Ryder carbine-action, two hundred shot Range Model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time
> ...



You bet yer ass!


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 4, 2012)

Depends on the jurisdiction; it isn't considered legal in some parts to just shoot someone in one's house, even with just rock salt.

Once, we thought we might be the object of retaliation by a cocaine ring (long story, but we were not directly involved in any illegal activity; it was my girl friend's daughter). I told the sheriff and he increased patrols. Nevertheless, the Ruger .357 slept loaded beside me for a few weeks and I would have definitely shot first and looked later at the remains.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 4, 2012)

percysunshine said:


>



Lol. We can only wish.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > What are you referring to?
> ...



If you hit in the right spot almost anything is one hit.

However, to stop someone coming at you, generally you will need multiple hits with a handgun.

I never said they weren't powerful. Shotguns and rifles are much more powerful.

The .223 bullet from a rifle travels at about 3000 fps.

A 9 mm from a handgun travels arond 1100 fps

A .45 is about 900 fps but is much bigger than a 9 mm.

In any case the massive amount of energy from the .223 makes one hell of a mess when it enters the body.

A shotgun buckshot or slug is much more powerful because it's a much heavier load.

A 12 gauge 00 has 9 pellets about .33 caliber each. That is extremely powerful.


There is a joke that I will paraphrase.

A woman sees a Texas ranger.

Woman- I see you are carrying a sidearm. Are you expecting trouble today?

Ranger- No ma'am if I expected trouble I would have brought my rifle.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I heard some odd rattling around in the basement one evening. Took pistol, dog followed.
> It was strange that dog wasn't concerned. Sure enough there's Mrs. H. playing tricks. She laughed.
> I chewed her out, pistol in hand. Not funny.



That was very stupid of her.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I heard some odd rattling around in the basement one evening. Took pistol, dog followed.
> ...



I was pissed for days. It wasn't long after we first moved in and still getting used to city life etc. I had the sights trained in front of me, but when I noticed the dog wagging his tail I put it away.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a .357 revolver.  I got it loaded with alternating ammo.  First round is bird shot, followed by a hollow point.  This allows for several things.  First, in the dark you can't see, so you need something that will give you a better chance to hit, great for the wife.  The light from the flash allows you to see your opponent for the following hollow point.  Handguns are easier to weild in close spaces.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

You can add a light to the gun with a laser


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of shotguns though. 

Too many people seem to be into them. 

I am a fan of long range assualt rifles. M16,ak47 is a machine gun, but it's really good weopon. Where I come from. The Gaza Strip they have many variants. They are reliable over there. 

But I like longer weopons, I can't handle the short carbines, they are too short for me.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?


hatsan 12 guage riot gun loaded with #6 high volocity 3 inch magnums !!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Who needs to shoot it?
> 
> You just rake that thing any any ne'er-do-well with a single brain cell would be in the next county in three seconds.



And if they don't unass the AO, then they're probably too stupid to be allowed to breed anyhow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2012)

Noomi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?
> ...



Well, good luck with that.  I lay odds that the guy/gal who does "invade" your house will be armed.  Do you at least have a bat, a stick, something?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> Each type of firearm has it's pros and cons.
> 
> *Shotgun*
> 
> ...



I like the shotgun for several reasons: it's easiest for an 'unskilled' householder to use.  It's point and shoot and you don't need a lot of practice aiming to hit your target.  Even if you have a near miss, you'll tag the perp.  If you live in a fairly densely populated situation, shot does not have enough penetrating power in most instances to endanger the neighbors or the kids in the next room.  A pump has the added advantage of providing a distinct aural warning of impending damage to the prospective perp, if you want to give them a chance to back off.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 4, 2012)

Remmy, with double ought..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 4, 2012)

CMike said:


> What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?



sawed off 10ga shotgun,
7 inch straight blade knife.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Nov 4, 2012)

handguns can use shot loads. no need for a larger shotgun.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?
> ...



I always wondered, what do folks do with that bit that gets sawed off?


----------



## emptystep (Nov 4, 2012)

As much as I have wanted to skip this I can not resist. I guess I am the only other person with the rifle vote. BecauseIKnow probably the other. Reasoning: A handgun is terribly inaccurate. Even though last time I was at a range I put 40 for 40 through the silhouette with a 9 mm. The target was not moving, I was not moving, and it was well lit so I knew where dead center was. The only reason I would see for the shotgun is for the spread. I don't see that as much of an advantage given that the time it takes to pump is forever when one playing with life or death. What kind of rifle? Don't really know. 22 would probably be fine. Enough rounds to keep me happy for 30 seconds or so. Something that would go through a hollow core door or plate glass without slowing down too much or changing trajectory but nothing that will penetrate cinder blocks and kicks like a mule. The other thing is you could probably point the rifle down and put a couple rounds in the floor and only the insane would be within a mile in 5 seconds. 

Then again SEAL Team Six on a zip line would work also.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 4, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Actually I have a pet rescue panther so I do not worry about prowlers.



You must spend a fortune on litter...... and scooping that shit would have to be the worst!


----------



## emptystep (Nov 4, 2012)

sitarro said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I have a pet rescue panther so I do not worry about prowlers.
> ...



I wonder if he has ever accidentally stepped on kitty's tail.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2012)

The shotgun pellets don't spread at relatively close range.

You still have to aim it.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 5, 2012)

pistol grip shotgun.  aiming is not critical. i'm not putting a lead projectile through the walls and hitting another family members. its short enough it can be spun around without hitting walls, furiture, lights, whatever


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Nov 5, 2012)

CMike said:


> What kind of firearm would you use to check out a "bump in the night"?



It would probably be the ruger LC-P that is locked in the nightstand next to my bed.  If I had my choice it would be a tactical shotgun, just racking it alone would probably be enough to cause a thief to exit


----------



## Missourian (Nov 22, 2012)

Ammo (and Shot closer to the end) penetration tests in home environment...

[youtube]tQ1kREDfHpE[/youtube]​


----------

